# notice no speed channel in the list



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

check this web page out. what may give us a little more info on what E* is doing.

http://www.dish-network.com/hdtv/compare_directv_vs_dish_network_hd.php

notice no speed channel in the list for E*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is just another reseller's website ... 
See http://www.dish-network.com/about/about_dish_network_dealers.php

I would not be surprised to see a lot of errors on it, let alone "hints". Dish Network has NOT stated that any of the channels marked "coming soon" on that retailer's site are actually coming soon. That begins the errors.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for the info chief


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I could be mistaken, but this looks like the same retailer that used to have even more incorrect info on it... I seem to remember a link someone posted within the past month or so to a site that claimed a whole bunch of Dish HD channels on it, turned out the site wasn't differentiating between what DirecTV had and what Dish had.


----------



## wii_dont_care (Feb 9, 2008)

got my hopes up.....I wish that list were accurate. 

maybe in due time


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not trying to be overly cynical...but..."coming soon" to me anymore, especially when dealing with satellite providers, is a very subjective thing! "Coming soon" can mean pretty much whatever they want it to mean.
When I first heard the "coming soon" promise made, it was from Directv about our local channels...they were coming in early fall. Fall passed and I was told we would certainly have them by January! January passed and I was told that it would be early spring....March or April.
You see the pattern.
I got the "coming soon" treatment for about a year and a half before they were finally brought on line.
Don't promise me something with a time frame and get my hopes up....just be honest with me!


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nothing against the OP, but I have never seen a more inaccurate page.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeh, not that accurate. They took away HDNET, HDNET Movies and NHL HD from D* and gave them ESPN NEWS HD a couple of months before the fact.


----------



## TryingToHelpDishHD (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello All!
I’m the webmaster of Dish-Network.com.
I apologize that the original comparison wasn’t up to date. With the addition of D* new HD channels and E* HD package changes, I have been very busy. I have done my best to update the comparison as actually as possible. We as an authorized retailer want as many HD channels as possible and continue to lobby E* to add such popular requested channels as Speed, MGM, etc. 

Thank you.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

TryingToHelpDishHD said:


> Hello All!
> I'm the webmaster of Dish-Network.com.
> I apologize that the original comparison wasn't up to date. With the addition of D* new HD channels and E* HD package changes, I have been very busy. I have done my best to update the comparison as actually as possible. We as an authorized retailer want as many HD channels as possible and continue to lobby E* to add such popular requested channels as Speed, MGM, etc.
> 
> Thank you.


Ummmm ok....I see some changes, but still some inaccuracies on there.


----------



## TryingToHelpDishHD (Feb 11, 2008)

Please let me know which ones are inaccurate? Will correct them.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I know that NHL is available on Direct.

There are also at this time 4 mpeg 4 HD capable receivers offered by BOTH companies.

The other points, are just in the way one adds I guess. I am curious how there can be a claim of the biggest HD lineup then using the channel count right up under it i count 46 (not 73 as claimed at the top of the page) on the dish network side and 59(counting NHL) on the directv side.

Also, how is HD on Dish $10 cheaper than Directv? 

I know you probably have to put what they tell you to put, just curious.


----------



## TryingToHelpDishHD (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the NHL, I just skipped that one accidentally. I also fixed the receiver miss-print.

I just used and an excel grid, counting pay-per-views and RSN's (on another page) which i could clarify. I didn't count preview channels or locals. 

DIRECTV's Family with HD is $39.99 and DISH's new HD Only package at $29.99. Or AT100 with Dish Essential for 42.99 and DTV Choice with HD for $49.99. Ok, so it's $8. But there is a $10 difference! 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

TryingToHelpDishHD said:


> Thanks for the NHL, I just skipped that one accidentally. I also fixed the receiver miss-print.
> 
> I just used and an excel grid, counting pay-per-views and RSN's (on another page) which i could clarify. I didn't count preview channels or locals.
> 
> ...


I see where you are going with the $10 argument, and technically you are correct (taking into account the TOTAL price of the package). I was looking at what it costs to add HD, which is $10 or $15 with D*, and $10-$20 (or $29.99 for HD only) with E*. Apples and oranges IMO.

No problem, I think it is much better now.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

TryingToHelpDishHD said:


> Hello All!
> I'm the webmaster of Dish-Network.com.
> I apologize that the original comparison wasn't up to date. With the addition of D* new HD channels and E* HD package changes, I have been very busy. I have done my best to update the comparison as actually as possible. We as an authorized retailer want as many HD channels as possible and continue to lobby E* to add such popular requested channels as Speed, MGM, etc.
> 
> Thank you.


I am not knocking you or your web site, but a lot of my troubles began when I went through a web site similar to yours and ordered E. I thought that I was getting the "Win back to dish promotion with no activation fee and the premiums free for 3 months) 
When I talked to one of the reps from the web site, she said she would get me a free trial membership with Blockbuster and send me some information in the mail. In the mean time she said can I call you back in 20 minutes. I never heard from her again and thought the deal never went through. I called E and they said my installation was scheduled for Sunday.

I never got anything in the mail and one day I checked my credit card statement online and was surprisesd to see that Blockbuster had charged my credit card for $19. I informed my credit card company that I wanted to dispute that charge and ended up calling Blockbuster to get my money back.

Many calls and emails to E did no good in getting the premium channels for free or my activation fee back. I was committed for 18 months and wanted out of this bad experience. When I emailed the ceo he offered to let me out of the commitment and was so nice to me that I stayed with E and even got the VIP722 for free with free installation and the HD package free for 6 months.

I would have been better off using the Dishbuilder on E's website instead of going through an online retailer.


----------

